# Introducing Sir Wolf Lichen



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Roger and I couldn't resist. We got a new pup called Sir Wolf Lichen (Lichen for short) from Carole Beresh (Dogsinstyle). Lichen is a gentle but bouncy pup and no mouthing going on at the moment. It was an eventful night last night in his crate. He shat and peed there, but he is learning fast. He is already peeing on command and sitting. Here is a video of him on our journey back home from Virginia and some photos of course.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! So happy for you, its so good to let another grow into your heart! Keep us updated with photos and stories of his progress into your lives!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Conratulations Adrienne!!
You guys deserved another pup and I'm glad to hear you got one of Caroles, if I were in the market for a brown she's definitely where I would go ^_^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!! I am sooo delighted that you have a happy new beginning with a wonderful new poodle love! I just know dear Gorky is thrilled to see you being a poodle mom again!! Seeing Sir Wolf Lichen lifted my heart, I know he'll fill yours with joy as he continues to help it heal. He's just precious, adorable, wonderful and yours, oh my, all yours!! I am going to love watching him grow! It's a miserable rainy day here in NJ and you just put the sunshine back in my world with your wonderful news!! All good wishes for a long, HEALTHY, happy life together!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OOhhhhh Adrienne..I am so happy for you and Roger! Congratulations! He is adorable! I wish you fifteen or sixteen happy, healthy, crisis free years together!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your new fur-kid! I love the second picture!!! "Om nom nom nom!!" Can't wait to see Lichen grow and develop - I know you'll keep us supplied with pictures (right?? right??) :lol:

Barb


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see this beauty grow up. So glad you have opened your heart to another poodle. He looks precious.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

What an adorable pup! I hope you will have many happy years!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay! Welcome home Lichen!! I'm so happy for you guys. Looking forward to seeing more and more and more pictures of Lichen!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lichen is going to have an awesome tail when he grows up! Congratulations!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

WELCOME HOME, SIR WOLF LICHEN !

It was great to meet you, Adrienne, Roger and Carole in Virginia. 

You will have a grande time with your new family. 

May your journey together be an unforgettable one:
filled with much love and endless laughter :rainbow:.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is another video with a duck toy.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations! He is just adorable....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my~ He's soooo cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

wonderful news!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the tail. Beautiful boy!! Congrats!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh I am so very happy for you! He looks like a wonderful boy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

congratulations1 I love his color!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so excited for you guys! Happy Days. :angel2:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Here is another video with a duck toy.
> 
> YouTube - Here a quack, there a quack, everywhere a quack, quack


Young Sir Lichen had a duck, E I E I OOOOO!

I love it when he discovered he could make the duck quack! "Look what *I* can do!!" 

He's a lovely, lucky boy! Enjoy him!!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

That is a good looking pup! And I LOVE the name!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh congratulations on the new pup!! He's a cutie, and I LOVE that tail. It's going to look so impressive when he's older.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so happy you guys have another pup in your life.  Looking forward to more video!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Major Congrats!!! What a suprise!!! It brought a big smile to my face when i read this!! He is a lovely looking little brown boy! I cant wait to see how he matures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is such a darling and I love his duck toy!! I am so very happy for both of you that you have brought a new baby into your lives again. I wish you many, many happy, healthy years with Lichen. Can't wait to see this one grow and that tail!! WOW!
_


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh Congratulations,so happy to see you have a new puppy in your life he is scrumch!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Lichen is a gorgeous looking boy - wishing you many years of love and joy together.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh Heaven's! HE is so cuuute. I want one!

Congratulations!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I just noticed the news. Congratulations on your new puppy!!! I was really hoping you would be making an announcement soon. You made a great choice going with Carole. She puts a lot into her breeding program.

I just love the pictures, especially with him on the bed. He has a little room to grow! It will be fun to compare pictures in a few short months. I am especially excited to see some videos again. It was fun watching him with the duck.

Welcome Lichen to your extended poodle family! 

LOVE that name. It's very unique.


----------

